# Throllte_UP Inc.



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Just checked thier website and it says they are out of business. They were the only ones I saw advertise the QSI adaper board for DC sound. I never dealt with them but anytime a train business goesunder it is sad.

Steve


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 
With a name like Throllte_UP Inc I can see why they disappeared ;-)


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are looking for the magnum adapter or screw terminal adapter board for QSI check these two sites. Regal



Trains by Reflections Of Nature, LLC :: Products 

Litchfield Station LLC ::...


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 23 Jun 2011 01:24 PM 
Steve, 
With a name like Throllte_UP Inc I can see why they disappeared ;-) 

Pete Think he meant Throttle Up Not Throllte!! and yes they are out of business Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

giggle.... 

anyway, I heard Mike Greenwood sold or left the business and moved to Florida.... 

He must have retired, he knew a lot about DCC, R/C, etc. 

Greg


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Sorry about the misspelling. It sure is embarrassing, having a dyslectic moment in public. 
Steve


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Mike moved to the Memphis area as his wife had the chance to take a big career step. You will probably find him at the Convention in the QSI Booth. He is now working for QSI on their large scale stuff. He is SORELY missed here in the Portland area.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh... so the Florida rumor is wrong. Is he working for QSI Industries (the manufacturer) or QSI solutions (Tony's Trains)? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Is there a QSI booth at the convention? If so I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it is Tony's Trains that Mike is working for still doing the same thing that he has always done. The reason for pulling the plug on Throttle Up was that the new neighbor hood or city that he moved into does not allow you to run a business from your house of something to close to that so he partnered with Tony's Trains / QSI Solution to get around it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like TOC's situation, his home was annexed into the city and a whole new raft of restrictions and regulations. 

Well, with Mike's knowledge, he will be a welcome addition to TT's .... 

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry about the misspelling 
Steve, sorry I had to point it out, but it was too good to miss. 
I find my left hand types faster than my right, so I often do the asme..


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By RIrail on 23 Jun 2011 12:58 PM 
Just checked thier website and it says they are out of business. They were the only ones I saw advertise the QSI adaper board for DC sound. I never dealt with them but anytime a train business goesunder it is sad.

Steve
Steve
Mike "QSI Sandwich Board" solution to the QSI vs Track Magnets was a GREAT IDEA.[/b]
Tony (aka: Tony Two Months) was going to market the boards at one time.[/b]

I have one available at the moment - drop me a message-in-a-bottle and[/b]
I am sure we can work something out.[/b]


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys[/b]
I bumped into Mike Greenwood at the Springfield Ma. show last weekend.[/b]
He does have a few of his Throttle-Up PnP or Screw Bell/Whistle board left.[/b]
Mike will get a count of completed units.[/b]
Ray[/b]


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guys*

*I did get in touch with Mike. He has 5 of the screw type *
*(the LEFT side unit in the photo above) available.*

*You can contact him directly at *[email protected][/b]
*for more info.*


*R*ay[/b]


----------

